# March to The Grosvenor and this is what you'll find



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 1, 2013)

1st Friday (March 1st):
The round the table session with your hosts:
The No Frills Band




The weekly events:

*Every Monday:*






Starts around 9pm





*Every Tuesday:* Quiz 
8:30 starts: form your teams
9pm: the question starts
Ends when a teams win
£1 per person entry, teams of 5 maximum
winning team gets the pot
plus a spot prize individual question





*Every Wednesday:* Hand drumming and Afro-Brazilian percussion class
19:00 starts
10pm: ends






#########################################################################################################

*Friday 1st: London Pop Fest *
Starts: 20:00
Door: Sold Out in advance
With:

Young Romance 8:15
Burning Hearts 9:00
English Singles 9:45
Milky Wimpshake 10:30






*Saturday 2nd: Birthday Party*

*Sunday 3rd: Field Work V*
Starts: 14:00ish
Door: £0/5/more
See this post: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-dayer-sunday-3rd-march-the-grosvenor.306792/

*Friday 8th: Punk Gig *
Starts: 20:30
Door: £3
With:

Proud CIty Fathers 
Mark Ayling






*Saturday 9th: Cooking Soup*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £?
See this thread for details: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/cooking-soup-night-is-back-9-3-13-the-grosvenor.306617





*Friday 15th: Punk Gig *
Starts: 20:30
Door: £5
With:

Altercado (DIY HxC PunkChile)
Schaeffer (Post HxC Switzerland)
more bands tba






I'll do the rest of the month after the weekend.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 4, 2013)

*Saturday 16th: Strong*
Starts: 22:00
Door: £3
With DJs:

David Agrella
Mark James
Sean Gleeson
https://www.facebook.com/events/132576920243608

*Saturday 23rd: something*
Starts: ??
Door: £?
With: if we knew we'd tell you

*Sunday 24th: Hardcore Gig*
Starts: 20:00
Door: £5
With:

Orden Mundial
No
Stab
Die



Spoiler: long promo blurb above



ORDEN MUNDIAL
Mallorca feral hardcore punk.
http://ordenmundial.bandcamp.com/

NO
http://staticshockrecords.bandcamp.com/album/no
STAB
http://stab.bandcamp.com/
DIE
??? Hardcore Punk. No shit.

The Grosvenor
17 Sidney Rd Stockwell, London SW9 0TP

Sunday 24.03.13
8PM £5


http://www.collective-zine.co.uk/cboard/topic57113-orden-mundialnostabno-london-240313.html





*Tuesday 26th: Punk Gig*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £?
With:

Obediencia (Punk Madrid)
more details when we receive them.

*Wednesday 27th: Punk Gig*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £7
With:

Subhumans
Kicker
Blatoidea
Fracas



Spoiler: long promo blurb above



Subhumans (UK)
www.subhumans.co.uk

Kicker (Oakland, USA)
Members of Dystopia and Neurosis playing punkrock

http://www.kickersucks.com/
http://downloads.tankcrimes.com/album/not-you-2
https://www.facebook.com/kickerpunks

Fracas (Oakland, USA)
Hardcore punkrock

https://www.facebook.com/pages/FRACAS/11769184190?ref=ts&fref=ts

Blatoidea
www.myspace.com/blatoideapunx

Stage times:

Blatoidea: 19:30 - 20:00
Fracas: 20:15 - 21:00
Kicker: 21:15 - 22:00
Subhumans: 22:15 - ???

At the Grosvenor (http://thegrosvenorsw9.co.uk/), 17 Sidney Road, Stockwell, London SW9 0TP

Doors: 19:00
£7 in








*Thursday 28th: Hardcore Gig*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £?
With:

June Paik
Hunger
Lich



Spoiler: long promo blurb above



JUNE PAIK (Germany)
First time in the UK in a long, long time. Heavy, droning, bleak, profound melodic screamo from Germany. Borrowing elements of One-Eyed God Prephecy, Envy, Orchid etcetc, with that refreshing intensity that comes assured with a band on Parade of Spectres/React With Protest/Adagio 830.
http://junepaik.bandcamp.com/

LICH (Kent via end time)
Doomy, apocalyptic, furious sludgy hardcore from Kent. Indefatigably good.
'Their set made me depressed, but it felt great'.
Split 5" with Human Junk should be out by then.
http://lich.bandcamp.com/

ME AND GOLIATH (Kent)
Princes of vitriolic, heartbreaking hyper speed emo/screamo. So glad they're back from their break!
http://dvltr.blogspot.co.uk/2009/12/me-and-goliath.html

HUNGER (Loldon) 
Repetitious drum and guitar outfit from London. One part sludge, one part punk-rock, 2 parts awesome. 
http://kissasstoyourpeergroup.blogspot. … anion.html

ORDER OF THE STRAIGHT ARROW (London / Brighton)
Newish screamo band from a bunch of sweeties. Kinda like if ...Who Calls So Loud, Jeromes Dream & Bane made a band together. 
http://orderofthestraightarrow.bandcamp.com/


https://www.facebook.com/events/136727963150499


*Friday 29th: Jessica Hyde is in the bathroom*
Starts: 20:00
Door: £5
With:

Ely Muff
Substance B
TheflyingFrizbees
DJ Basshoven
DJ Samwise
Mocara






*Saturday 30th: Punk Gig*
Starts: 18:00
Door: £6
With:

Rash Decisions
2 Sick Monkeys
Dead Subverts
Ephemeral Foetus
Piss On Authority
Grand Collapse
Ziplock
Slugs



Spoiler: long promo blurb



[Description]

A WORLD WE NEVER MADE & PUS PROMO PROUDLY PRESENTS A EVENING OF THRASH/HARDCORE/ANARCHO/PUNK ROCK!!

RASH DECISION
On the road with Dead Subverts & 2 Sick Monkeys for the Decision Of A Dead Monkey Tour! RD are fast, aggressive hardcore punk/thrashers from the murk of Cornwall. Hateful, harmful and heavy!!
https://facebook.com/rashdecision

2 SICK MONKEYS
On the road with Dead Subverts & Rash Decision for the Decision Of A Dead Monkey Tour! 2SM are a melodic punk rock, Bass & Drum 2 piece from Swindon. Small outfit, BIG SOUND!!
https://facebook.com/2sickmonkeys

DEAD SUBVERTS
On the road with Rash Decision & 2 Sick Monkeys for the Decision Of A Dead Monkey Tour! Can't even remember how long it's been since we last had the Dead Subvert' lads in London. Anarcho hardcore punk from varous places up north. Members of 2SM, BSDC, Epic Problem & The Something Somethings.
https://facebook.com/deadsubverts

EPHEMERAL FOETUS
Manic crust punk from Derbados. On a small tour with Grand Collapse. FFO: Police Bastard/RP etc.
https://facebook.com/pages/Ephemeral-Foetus/164501743595302

PISS ON AUTHORITY
Spiteful mix of brutishly raw anarcho punk, metal and hardcore. Coming all the way from Bristol to complete this already awesome line-up! Prepare yourself for an intensely hardcore yet savagely punk, live experience!
https://www.facebook.com/POA2012

GRAND COLLAPSE
Frantic thrash, hardcore punk from Cardiff/Bristol. On a small tour with Ephemeral Foetus.
https://facebook.com/GrandCollapse

ZIPLOCK
Four piece straight through street punk band from Norwich made up from an array of other Norwich bands, such as Semtex, Stray Bullets, D-Control etc.
https://facebook.com/pages/Ziplock/175133382507284

SLUG
Brand new anarcho punk from London with a few familiar faces. Members of Active Slaughter, Bug Central.
https://facebook.com/SLUGpunk


A World We Never Made
https://facebook.com/aworldwenevermade
http://aworldwenevermade.bandcamp.com/

Pus Promo
http://myspace.com/pissedupscumpromo
https://facebook.com/PissedUpScumPromo

DOORS 6PM
£6 FOR 8 BANDS!!








That's all the info we have for now.


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2013)

That Mercury 13 have to be a mod band, no?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 7, 2013)

editor said:


> That Mercury 13 have to be a mod band, no?


no idea about what they sound like, but you could ask on the appropriate thread where the promoter lurks.

two updates and one date I'd forgotten about:

*Thursday 21st: Free Gig*
Starts: 20:00
Door: £0/niente/nada/gratis/no charge
With:

Stormchild
Lithium
Sub Machine






On the *26th* AIDS have been added to the bill, still more bands tba, line up so far is:


> OBEDIENCIA (Madrid)
> Tense, dark, driving yet catchy punk
> www.obediencia.bandcamp.com
> 
> ...


 
On the *15th* Altercado have been refused entry into schengen so they won't be coming but shaefer is still coming. More bands tba.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 14, 2013)

Tomorrow 15th:
sewer trench confirmed

New event added:

*Sunday 17th 3pm*
No Frills Band Afternoon Session:


> An afternoon session to mark, but not make a big deal of St Patrick's Day.
> Have a drink and listen to some tunes before going on to more louder revelry.


 
*Sunday 31st: Acoustic Insurgency*
with
Captain Hotknives
(time and door price tbc)


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 15, 2013)

updated flyer for tonight:


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 18, 2013)

Spoiler:  long promo blurb for Sunday 24th



Orden Mundial from Mallorca Spain blast into London with their incredible raw hardcore punk. Think ANTI DOGMATICS or WRETCHED mixed with modern distortion. Crazy vocals and relentless agression made their new LP one of the best in a long time. Ooer! Come down and Pogo!
http://ordenmundial.bandcamp.com/

Also playing...

No
Workhorses of London hardcore, a unique approach to an old style, relentless wall of guitar and oblique lyrics avoiding predictable song structures and blowing us away every time! Get in!
http://staticshockrecords.bandcamp.com/album/no

Stab
Four weirdos who still believe in Straight Edge and saving animals dragging Ripcord and Heresy style tunes into the modern era with some personal flavours sprinkled on top. Will Maxxx rip his shirt again? Who knows
http://stab.bandcamp.com/

DIE
New band, old kids, know what they are doing mixing up Poison Idea with 80s Boston. You will bow down and...


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2013)

anything on on 26th April?
i may have my birthday drinks there


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 18, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> anything on on 26th April?
> i may have my birthday drinks there


 
There is a punk gig that night, details in the forthcoming April thread


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2013)

bah, that wouldn't work. cheers anyway!


----------

